# Ship Research info and Questions..



## Doug Rogers (Aug 14, 2004)

The new Forum is up, please justify its creation.
Best Regards..


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*1943-4*

Can any one help please. I am trying to find a picture of the SS Grodno, and if she servived the war. Also SS Sea Triumph 180494 (7280tons). I can't find anything. My uncle was a fireman on both ships. Grodno 1944, Sea Triumph 1947. Thank you. Barney.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

cheers doug i think this wll be a very intresting site as they all are


----------



## patrick mahoney (Jun 23, 2005)

hi doug.as my late brother was in the royal navy 56/70 I hope to obtain some information on this new site .
patrick.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Grodno built 1919 2458 tons for Ellerman Wilson line sold in 1946 to Lange of Oslo and renamed Ma Goo. Sold on in 1947 as Hedja to Sweden, sold on in 1961 as Hermon to Lebonan Scrapped 1968 in Trieste.
Builders Wm Gray West Harlepool. 303.0 x 43.0 x 20.8. 3 cylinder triple expansion engine built by Central Marine Eng; works. West Hartlepool.
DF, ESD.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Grodno*

Many thanks, R58484956 for the great info on the Grodno. All i could find was name of company. Thanks again. All the best. Barney.


----------



## cynter (Oct 2, 2005)

G'day all you old-salts...
There must be lots of ex-BTC (British Tanker Co) blokes out there on this site. I'm an ex-Marconi sparks who sailed on a fair few ships during my career. I've got a fair amount of info on most of my ex-ships except the "British Scout". I was with her for 6 months (Jan-Jun 1956). She was quite small and very old... built 1922.
If anyone has got any info/photo etc... I'd be much obliged.

Cheers.... Cynter


----------



## ChrisP (Aug 7, 2005)

*British Scout*



cynter said:


> G'day all you old-salts...
> There must be lots of ex-BTC (British Tanker Co) blokes out there on this site. I'm an ex-Marconi sparks who sailed on a fair few ships during my career. I've got a fair amount of info on most of my ex-ships except the "British Scout". I was with her for 6 months (Jan-Jun 1956). She was quite small and very old... built 1922.
> If anyone has got any info/photo etc... I'd be much obliged.
> 
> Cheers.... Cynter


Hi Cynter

British Scout was built at Swan Hunter at Wallsend in 1922 and scrapped at Rosyth in 1957. She was 1,507 grt and 2,210 dwt. Although I never sailed on any BTC ships I worked on a lot of them in Falmouth Docks between 1962 and 1968 before I went to sea as a Lecky with Trident Tankers. Happy days!

All the best, ChrisP


----------



## Rusty (May 29, 2005)

*Merchant Prince*

On the 23rd May 1957 the ship I was sailing on as R/O, the Elder Dempster s.s. "Chandler", rammed the "Merchant Prince". This happened off Yoruba Island as we were heading upstream towards Sapele. I would like to make contact with anyone on that ship at the time, especially the R/O, to hear their side of the story.

Rusty


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Barney,
"Sea Triumph"was a Liberty ship built by J. A. Jones of Panama City, Florida, in 1944 as the "Samoland" for Lend Lease to Britain. Managed by Watts Watts. 1947 sold to Dover Navigation Company and renamed "Sea Triumph". 1948 sold to Larrinaga SS Co and renamed "Asuncion de Larrinaga". Later names, 1951 "Katingo", 1955 "Virginia G", 1960 "Kapetanissa", 1964 "National Strength", 1967 "Good Eddie", was to have been sold and renamed "Escomdido" but went ashore on Keelung breakwater after anchor chain parted. Reverted to "Good Eddie"and laid up at Keelung. 1968 broken up at Keelung.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Many thank for the info Dave. I go up and down google and still don't find much.Imust get better at it one day. Still trying. All the best. Barney.


----------



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

I am trying to locate any of the R M S Carmania,s crew who was in her 1962 onwards


----------



## cor (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello danube4

Have you look at the site www.theshipslist.com there you can see there are 3 SS Grodno"s in the past there are no pictures but you can see when the ship was sold and scrapped.
This where ships of the Wilson Lines

Cor Boer


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi i am looking for any info on a ship wich ran from invergordon to kirkwall for streamline shipping i believe she she was called defender

cheers tom


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Grodno*

Hello Cor . Thank you for the web site Info. Evey little helps. All the best . Barney


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*ships name*

in a previous enquiery i requested info on a ship called defender of streamline shipping. sorry it was the wrong name the ship i am looking for is the CONTENDER wich ran between kirkwall and invergordon with livestock and general cargo cheers tom (*))


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Contender,236 tons built 1930, 122.5 x 22.6 x 12.2. 3 cyl steam engine built by Hall Russel & Co Aberdeen who also built the ship. DF, ESD. Owned by Thomas l Devlin & Sons Ltd.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi r584956 thanks for your info but it seems like the wrong ship as the one i am interested in was still running for streamline about five years ago and she was a diesel job. cheers tom


----------



## marilyn (Apr 20, 2006)

*Rms Amazon*

Is anyone out there able to help me with research on the sinking of the RMS AMAZON Jan 1852? Marilyn


----------



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

Steam Trawler CONTENDER, Skipper Charlie Davidson, Granton 22, never worked as a cargo vessel, she was wrecked 13th April 01961 at Whinnyfold, Cruden Bay, Aberdeen.

Regards............................WLH


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I think Dougs initial posting was to let you all know that the new Research Forum was up and running. That was December 2005. I notice that some enquiries are duplicated in this thread and in others.

May I suggest that individual enquiries have a thread of their own in the Research Forum instead of many requests on this thread. There is a chance that an enquiry will be missed if it is put on this thread. Just my observation.

Rgds


----------



## charlesroberts (Jul 15, 2007)

hi, would anybody know anything about 3 coal fired passenger ferries which were operating out of Instanbul,on the Bosphorous.they were in use up until about 2005.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

charlesroberts said:


> hi, would anybody know anything about 3 coal fired passenger ferries which were operating out of Instanbul,on the Bosphorous.they were in use up until about 2005.


Went on them around 1986/7 running between Hydrapasa and the city, went down below but didn't have my camera so memory only, twin triple expansion engines with enclosed crankcases, built on the Clyde by lobnitz (I think) boilers were Yarrow style. On a similar vein a large number of redundant steam locomotives were on the Hydrapasa sidings awaiting disposal.

Duncan


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

danube4 said:


> Can any one help please. I am trying to find a picture of the SS Grodno, and if she servived the war. Also SS Sea Triumph 180494 (7280tons). I can't find anything. My uncle was a fireman on both ships. Grodno 1944, Sea Triumph 1947. Thank you. Barney.


hi, i have a photo of SS SEA TRIUMPH but under a different, in 1948 she was called ASCUNCION DE LARRINAGA, one photo, 1951 SS KATINGO aground, one photo, 1967 GOOD EDDIE, aground again one photo, can send you copies she was an american built liberty ship originally named SS SAMOLAND. cheers STORES.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

danube4 said:


> Can any one help please. I am trying to find a picture of the SS Grodno, and if she servived the war. Also SS Sea Triumph 180494 (7280tons). I can't find anything. My uncle was a fireman on both ships. Grodno 1944, Sea Triumph 1947. Thank you. Barney.


I HAVE 3 PHOTOS OF HER UNDER LATER NAMES . STORES


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

*Grodno*

don't know if your still looking for this
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery D-J/Old Ships G/slides/Grodno-01.html


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Ian,
I found the GRODNO last year. Thank you for pointing her out.
All the best.
Barney.


----------

